# xIslanderx's frog room/rack



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there. 
My name is Matt. I live in So. Cal and have been around on Dendroboard since the new year with a few posts here and there. Always had a passion for keeping amphibians and reptiles. Over the years I have had Red Eyes, Suriname clowns, Budgett's, Pixies, and of course my first love... a horned/"pacman" frog. 
Last year the family and I moved into a new place, with a bit of room for growth. (yay!) I had some personal things going on in my life that I was struggling with. Coming from a very honest perspective, I needed a "healthy outlet" to focus some attention on. I have struggled with an anxiety disorder followed by some depression. The doctor suggested I pick up a hobby. 
I never liked collecting things that "didn't move" like coins or stamps. That is when I had the idea of setting up my first viv. I browsed here for a few months lurking in the shadows before I created an account. I knew that I wanted to set up my first viv just right. I spent a lot of time researching. Thanks to all of you who have answered all of my PM's countless times. Just wanted to share a little piece of my tranquil "frog room" aka walk in closet. HA! 
I currently keep D. Azureus, Brazilian Yellow Heads, Leucs, Orange Sirensis, Southern Variabilis, and some Veraderos. 
Thanks for looking. 
-Matt

The "room"


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

More shots:
BYH pair


There is a pair of D. Azureus hiding in here somewhere!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is the 18" zoo med 2.1 Leuc trio viv:


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Some of the 10g verts:


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Pair of 18" zoo meds, and a pair of 18" x 18" x 24" zoo meds:


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

The zoo med's are sitting on a custom shelf/rack that I welded. (Hence, the very tight fit into the back of the room/closet). 
Originally I had set up two of the 36" wide racks from amazon.com, but after a few room re-arrangements I came to the conclusion that I just wouldn't be able to utilize the space that well until I made the shelf/rack. 
Those tanks are all lit by the now discontinued (  ) Jungle Dawn LED 36" wide light bars. (They are phenominal!) 
All tanks have false bottoms, ABG mix, topped with a combo of leaf litter and NE Herp live moss. Lots of Neo's from various sources, a few orchids from Andy's, and some Peperomias here and there. These tanks are all 6 months old or less. So far I am happy with the growth that is already happening. I may be pruning/making cuttings by the end of summer! (good thing, right???) 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sal90 (May 19, 2013)

This is very cool nice set ups you have there! Frogs look happy keep up the good work man!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the way you have it set up. This is a great hobby with some great people in it. Its also great in the sense of it keeps your attention at it instead of other things. I hope you enjoy the hobby as much most people on the board do. 
Buddy


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

A few inhabitants:


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Very nice setup you've got going on here! I'm sure the frogs are enjoying the fact of you getting into this hobby as much as you. =)

In your azureus viv, what's that nice little plant on the ground next to the pod? The one with the rounded leaves? I strongly desire it! ...now if only I knew what it was! 

Again, looks great. Wonderful job!

Best,
Ash


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

It kind of looks like Pep. serpens.



Elphaba said:


> Very nice setup you've got going on here! I'm sure the frogs are enjoying the fact of you getting into this hobby as much as you. =)
> 
> In your azureus viv, what's that nice little plant on the ground next to the pod? The one with the rounded leaves? I strongly desire it! ...now if only I knew what it was!
> 
> ...


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Spaff may be correct on this one, I couldn't find my photo of it with the name tag included. I believe I bought it @ Andy's Orchids from the Microcosm show a few months back in San Diego. Here is a closeup, perhaps some experts can weigh in. 





Elphaba said:


> Very nice setup you've got going on here! I'm sure the frogs are enjoying the fact of you getting into this hobby as much as you. =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Just figured I'd give you a holler from overtown! Think you're the only frogger in Avalon atm?(I know at least one snake keeper out there-kingsnake bob) Everything is looking great.


----------



## srfdan (May 1, 2012)

Do you happen to know what dimensions you got for your 12x12x18 exo terra glass top? I'd like to get a piece, but I don't have any precision measuring devices.


----------



## lando (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like you found a good outlet to focus your attention on  Your builds look great. Not too shabby for less than six months growth. Keep up the good work and stay strong.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice setup! Hoping to get my racks going again here soon!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Dendrobait said:


> Just figured I'd give you a holler from overtown! Think you're the only frogger in Avalon atm?(I know at least one snake keeper out there-kingsnake bob) Everything is looking great.


Yes I believe I am the only one here on the island with PDF's. 

I know Kingsnake Bob, haha. I was the one who sold him that snake years ago. He now has a milksnake and a gopher as well.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

A little update with some photos:

Microgamma starting to grow in a bit:


Pod with some growth:


My reclusive lone male Vanzo (blurry photo, sorry):


Lowland Fant (blurry photo, sorry):



Background of a 10g vert for my Iquitos Vents:


Another 10G vert:


...and some good news!
BYH tad:


Thanks for looking


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats on the tad, Matt! Looks like you beat me!   

My pair just started breeding too. I think it literally took the male a full month to settle down and get used to the new tank. He was climbing the walls for quite a while bound and determined he was going back home! Got the first batch of 3 eggs last week, but none were good. Second batch was pulled yesterday...I think there were 5. They look a little better, but still waiting to see.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

No Wendy, looks like you beat me!! This tad was from my other pair... 
She is still settling in. Almost doing exactly what you described the male doing, climbing... avoiding her new "roommate" etc. 
Hopefully soon though! 
My other pair gave me about 3-4 clutches of eggs. Only got a few tads that made it. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the new couple though. I will keep you posted!



WendySHall said:


> Congrats on the tad, Matt! Looks like you beat me!
> 
> My pair just started breeding too. I think it literally took the male a full month to settle down and get used to the new tank. He was climbing the walls for quite a while bound and determined he was going back home! Got the first batch of 3 eggs last week, but none were good. Second batch was pulled yesterday...I think there were 5. They look a little better, but still waiting to see.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice frogroom and vivs! Congrats


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Ive been noticing that alot of people are using a drainage layer but theres nowhere to access the extra runoff water.

How are you draining off the excess water as it builds up in the drainage layer?

Nice rack/room btw ... looks great!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, I had that concern... but I hand mist and have nowhere near a level that concerns me. 1/4" or less of standing water... shouldn't be a problem, right?
I only have a couple that I drilled for drains. They have been going about 8 months and so far I haven't needed to utilize the drain. 

Thanks for the compliment! 



Gamble said:


> Ive been noticing that alot of people are using a drainage layer but theres nowhere to access the extra runoff water.
> 
> How are you draining off the excess water as it builds up in the drainage layer?
> 
> Nice rack/room btw ... looks great!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

When it does get to be a problem, just push the substrate away from a corner and shove a turkey baster down there. Works great, but it is a little time consuming. 

What works even better is to put a small segment of PVC with an end cap down into the drainage layer. Do this while building the tank and cover the top of the PVC with leaf litter etc... Then when you need to siphon, take off your PVC end cap, and shove your siphoning tube straight down into the bottom of the tank.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I read that somewhere. Thanks for the heads up! I am in the middle of doing some more verts, and will most likely incorporate that into the design. 




Trickishleaf said:


> When it does get to be a problem, just push the substrate away from a corner and shove a turkey baster down there. Works great, but it is a little time consuming.
> 
> What works even better is to put a small segment of PVC with an end cap down into the drainage layer. Do this while building the tank and cover the top of the PVC with leaf litter etc... Then when you need to siphon, take off your PVC end cap, and shove your siphoning tube straight down into the bottom of the tank.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Adding a couple 20g High tanks to the room. This one houses R. Southern Variabilis. (just got my first tads from them, after first clutch! yay!)


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

The (discontinued) JungleDawn 36" LED strip lighting is making the plant growth really take off.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks great Matt. Congrats


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

A few pics:

Banded Imitator


One of the only Begonias that I can seem to keep, most others "melt"...


Veradero eye:


Non-frog related:
Got a unproven, unrelated young pair of Gold Dust Day geckos earlier this month at a show


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

One week after Microcosm, and the Cristobal Pumilio seem to have settled in to their new home just fine


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Punta Laurent juvie, perched at the highest point in his/her viv. Regal little one!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Spring/Summer is in the air!


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Love your tanks Matt! Would like to see a shot of some with the labels on them to see what they look like. I'll get back with you this week to do your next round of labels.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Matt,
So here is a shot from this afternoon. This is essentially a "frog-walk-in-closet" versus an actual room. The wife put her foot down, haha. 
So fair warning, it's hard to take pics in such a small area. The tanks on the right are now labeled with notes on lineage, pairs, etc. This is an awesome finishing touch, thanks to you! 
The tanks on the back wall will now need the updated style of labels (hence, our last email conversation)
For anyone else wanting to know, Matt / Dev30ils makes some professional labels, at an affordable price. I asked him to add a custom "blank area" on the bottom right of every label, so I could write in some notes with a dry erase marker. I'm absolutely thrilled with the end result, and look forward to doing the rest of the tanks. 
Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

srfdan said:


> Do you happen to know what dimensions you got for your 12x12x18 exo terra glass top? I'd like to get a piece, but I don't have any precision measuring devices.


All exos subtract 1 3/16 from the tank footprint. 12x12=10 13/16x10 13/16

Or you could do 10 3/16x by 8 with a 10 3/16x2 3/16 screen 

I subtract 1 1/4" myself just to be able to remove the top easy if needed


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

xIslanderx said:


> A few pics:
> 
> Banded Imitator
> 
> ...


----------



## davispm (Apr 28, 2014)

Love those labels! Cool to see where my azereus came from  they are doing amazing by the way. My little piglets.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

davispm said:


> Love those labels! Cool to see where my azereus came from  they are doing amazing by the way. My little piglets.


Yeah they are voracious eaters... I rotate bean beetles into their feeding. I want to try termites one of these days. Just can't seem to pounce on them in time when they go up for sale in our classifieds section.


----------



## wak4863 (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome setup. Something to aspire to. Keep posting pics! Love them!


----------



## VisionVoid (Nov 20, 2005)

Beautiful tanks and frogs. I'm gearing up to set up a rack myself and yours really have me looking forward to it.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

You won't regret it 



VisionVoid said:


> Beautiful tanks and frogs. I'm gearing up to set up a rack myself and yours really have me looking forward to it.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Got a few pics in on the day off…

R. Vanzolinii


R. Orange Sirensis


O. Pumilio "Punta Laurent"


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

20g vert tank with R. Veradero 


Begonia blooming in the Mancreek viv


Fern that popped up in the Mancreek viv


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Really nice closet, who needs clothes, right?

The little labels/cards are really slick. 
-Andrew


----------

